# 2 Fish Finders wich one would you put on bow?



## dave shady (Apr 15, 2011)

I have 2 new fish finders Both Humminbirds a 160 and a 190C

I was thinking of putting the 190 on the back of the 18' Lund 
because it has speed also.

The 160 on the bow more for just finding structure and depth 
with the trolling motor. I could kick myself for not buying the 
I-Piolt motor with the built in transducer now. DOH!

Input or am I thinking right?


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 15, 2011)

That'd make sense. Were it not for the speed option I'd say put the color FF up front, as theyre easier to see from a distance and in direct light.


----------



## dave shady (Apr 15, 2011)

I guess option also is to not buy the 160 and just move the other front to back but that would be a pain and would need 2 mounting brackets.

Appreciate the reply. Now to decide if i want an onboard charger for the front or just
hook my battery tender up after each trip......


----------



## McMacken (Apr 15, 2011)

I have the 190 near the hull and just put a 586c up front and now im just confused, but im working with a 15hp 4 stroke for trolling in the back and a power drive up front so it depends on where most of your action is going to be. up front or at the hull.


----------



## dave shady (Apr 16, 2011)

for sure up front, I am a structure bass fishing mostly. Weed beds shorelines ect.


----------



## po1 (Apr 16, 2011)

For me it's a simple decision I'd put my best color fish finder up front. When it comes down to it do you really need to have your best in the back just to see how fast you're going. The color fish finder will give you a better advantage on identifing the hard/soft structures.


----------



## Zum (Apr 16, 2011)

dave shady said:


> I guess option also is to not buy the 160 and just move the other front to back but that would be a pain and would need 2 mounting brackets.
> 
> Appreciate the reply. Now to decide if i want an onboard charger for the front or just
> hook my battery tender up after each trip......


Won't you need 2 mounting brackets if you have 2 fishfinders?


----------



## dave shady (Apr 16, 2011)

I meant if I decided not to buy the 160 and just had the 190.

I can track speed on my GPS I guess I intended to put the 190 up front
when I bought it. The one in the rear speed nice but mainly for depth and
such durring duck season on the river.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 16, 2011)

The OP sort of implied you already had both.


----------



## dave shady (Apr 17, 2011)

Well its in my Cart at work lol... just gotta hit enter 

Might go with the 150 for the rear then dont need the dual readings save 10$


----------



## redbug (Apr 17, 2011)

i would also but the better color depth finder in the front 
unless your fishing in an area that has a speed limit you really dont need to know your speed.
on a side note how would your color depth finder help you while duck hunting 
is it better than the color version?

haha


----------



## dave shady (Apr 17, 2011)

The Depth finder for duckin mainly cause we hunt the open pool of the mississippi river
need to watch out when going towards the shorline to hunt the depths and such for 
anchors and when it gets real ruff watch for rock piles and stuff underwater. This is the
first time in 15 years that I have owned an outboard on a boat. Been a Mud Motor person
for years but with the change in how we hunt the outboard will get us there faster just
cant mess around bouncin off the bottom anymore lol.

Color wont make much differance I guess and I will put her up front as my fishing
that is 75% of this boats time on the water will all be on lakes with no wake
ratings on them. I dont fish the river, grew up on state park lakes and farm ponds
just doesnt do much for me.


----------

